# tech 4 600 tech 4 200 tech 4 260



## diecastcollector90 (Jan 29, 2014)

im buliding a construction o scale dio and i have a set of 2 only mth traffic lights total of 9 lights for bulidings one for water tower and a total of 18 streetlights and 3 lionol yard lights can you guys help me with which so i can run all my lights tech 4 i should go with the tech 4 600 INPUT: 120VAC 60Hz OUTPUT: 0-17.5VAC variable 18.5VAC fixed Total Output: 50VA ............TECH 4 200 INPUT: 120VAC 60Hz OUTPUT: 15.5VDC 18.5VAC Total Output: 17VA .......... TECH 4 260 INPUT: 120VAC 60Hz OUTPUT: 23VDC 18.5VAC Total Output: 20VA should i go with the tech for 260 bing the tracffic lights call for ac 12-20 volts not sure of streetlights nor bulidings there led with resisters and the lionol yard lights arent they are the Lionel Yard Light (3) O 6-12927 :conf used:


----------

